# Need Itemized list of items I need to start : )PLEASE



## tshirtnewbie69 (Dec 20, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I am getting ready to buy EVERYTHING I need to start making rhinestone designs and transfers.

From reading and research, I determined that the DAS system is probably best for me. My question is what is needed to have everything to start.
I read something about compressers and additional items. I just want to get down to an accurate figure of cost involved , except rhinestones..that I pretty much know. I think I am better off with this rather than the Roland engraver. 

Thanks in advance for anyone that helps.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

With the DAS system if you order the complete system you will have everything you need to get started as they even give you a few rhinestones to get you started. The only thing that do not come with the system is the computer which i am sure you have as you posted on the forum. I do not have this system yet but i am working on it. I have no idea what you were referring to regarding the compressor but if you are getting the DAS System it is a complete package with everything you will need and if you have contacted them I am sure you know by now the price is somewhere around 5K for the complete system. You can get it for less if you have some of the required items such as the compatible cutter, cutting software, etc. but if not then you will have to pay the full price.

hope this helps.

katrina


----------



## tshirtnewbie69 (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks much Katrina. I am so glad to be doing this myself although I am a bit nervous about how much there is to learn. Thank goodness for this site! : )

Happy Holidays.

Bella


----------

